# air bags for a 51 styleline



## 1968custom

I would like to bag my 51 chevy. Any one have any suggestion or experience on what kind of front end to use. I hear a mustang II works well but I would like to keep it all chevy.


----------



## el wesso gresso

theres nothing wrong with the a-arm suspension it has now


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by el wesso gresso_@Dec 11 2009, 02:52 PM~15949719
> *theres nothing wrong with the a-arm suspension it has now
> *


Sup Gresso,How's my caddy doin :biggrin:


----------



## 1968custom

the stock suspension will work?


----------



## devillan

if you really want it to lay out and be all chevy go with a nova or camaro parts it will ride a lot better than what you have now and you can buy tubular a arms and dropped spindles for sorta cheap


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 11 2009, 01:57 PM~15949793
> *Sup Gresso,How's my caddy doin :biggrin:
> *


 the 66 i built , homies lady got pregnant and he sold it for 5 g's , i seen it flyin down the expressway the other day ,


----------



## el wesso gresso

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Dec 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15951290
> *the stock suspension will work?
> *


yeah it'll work , you can buy drop spindles for these years , if you want to go even lower you can z the front .. 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0603l...sion/index.html


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Dec 11 2009, 02:47 PM~15949660
> *I would like to bag my 51 chevy. Any one have any suggestion or experience on what kind of front end to use. I hear a mustang II works well but I would like to keep it all chevy.
> *


give it up mII is the best way to they do it for a reason


late 70's early 80's pinto works too


and theres plenty wrong with the stock setup to make airbag installation difficult

mines a 50










enjoy 4 linking the rear its a horrible fucking job i hated every minute of it


----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## REV. chuck




----------



## baggedout81

Chuck you/ve been holdin out my friend.

hows things been??


----------



## REV. chuck

meh 


50's pushed against the wall on the back burner for awhile


----------



## 1968custom

Rev you said that the mII is the best for a reason what reason is that? can a chevy nova or camaro front end do the same job. I eventually would like to add power steering I am sure that plays a role in what front end to choose


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 1968custom_@Dec 14 2009, 05:10 PM~15979736
> *Rev you said that the mII is the best for a reason what reason is that? can a chevy nova or camaro front end do the same job. I eventually would like to add power steering I am sure that plays a role in what front end to choose
> *


steering and ease of install 

u can buy power racks for the MII its also easier and cheaper to find used 

all bushings are normally stocked at parts stores and cheap it cost me 50 bucks to buy all new bushings for mine 

most expensive was the bottom ball joint 

nova II works good too but good luck with that and camaro is too wide 


another option is to put a gbody frame under it add 7 inches to the middle of the frame and refinish some of the trunk floor (youll have to do it anyway) and you have everything u need to bag the car


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15979849
> *steering and ease of install
> 
> u can buy power racks for the MII  its also easier and cheaper to find used
> 
> all bushings are normally stocked at parts stores and cheap  it cost me 50 bucks to buy all new bushings for mine
> 
> most expensive was the bottom ball joint
> 
> nova II works good too but good luck with that and camaro is too wide
> another option is to put a gbody frame under it    add 7 inches to the middle of the frame  and refinish some of the trunk floor (youll have to do it anyway)  and you have everything u need to bag the car
> *


shit chuck you actually spent money on a project w/p bartering??
No offense


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 08:52 PM~15981981
> *shit chuck you actually spent money on a project w/p bartering??
> No offense
> *


no  


buddy had the car he wanted a few things from the car but was too lazy to take them out and then dispose of the car


so i did it for him then cut it up for scrap i got the mII ifs for doing it


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15983779
> *no
> buddy had the car he wanted a few things from the car but was too lazy to take them out and then dispose of the car
> so i did it for him  then cut it up for scrap  i got the mII ifs for doing it
> *


 :0 

Youzzzzzzz a hustler 

Now do a update on that 50


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 11:14 PM~15983817
> *:0
> 
> Youzzzzzzz a hustler
> 
> Now do a update on that 50
> *


i gave 300 bucks for the air bag stuff but that all came from bartering too basicly 

did some trades sold a few things eanred from them trades im trying to build the whole car that way few things im buying new but not much 

like i said its pushed against the side of the garage winter is here and shit gets tight around this time of year i can afford to build it but id rather wait till things pick back up


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2009, 11:20 PM~15983891
> *i gave 300 bucks for the air bag stuff  but that all came from bartering too basicly
> 
> did some trades sold a few things eanred from them trades  im trying to build the whole car that way  few things im buying new  but not much
> 
> like i said its pushed against the side of the garage  winter is here and shit gets tight around this time of year i can afford to build it  but id rather wait till things pick back up
> *


True that bro,That cold is a bitch i have a propane forced heater and it's srugglin to keep up.

Cool tho just dont sell it.You got this far into it.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 11:29 PM~15984018
> *True that bro,That cold is a bitch i have a propane forced heater and it's srugglin to keep up.
> 
> Cool tho just dont sell it.You got this far into it.
> *


could never get what i want out of it

so it stays


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Mustang II isn't even Ford anymore, considering the large amount of aftermarket crossmembers, tubular arms, guys are using Thunderbird rack & pinions, aftermarket ball joints, GM disc brake setups, aftermarket dropped spindles, etc. You can even buy reproduction stock A Arms now. 

How can you consider that Ford?

It's the absolute BEST way to go in a 1954 and older vehicle. Nova front clips are a thing of the past. They look ugly, they fuck up all the front fender and radiator mounting spots, most of them are too wide, if installed improperly your engine will sit wrong, and if installed poorly they are seriously unsafe. 

Mustang II looks pretty, it's easier to install, power steering with a new thunderbird rack is a snap and you can achieve desired U-Joint angles a lot easier, you can run coils and shocks, coilovers, or air ride and it's simple to switch, and the coolest thing is the hub-to-hub Mustang II kits come built for your specific car. All the angles and dimensions are Ford spec. made for your car in mind. It takes all the guess work out of your front end install. Basically all you have to do is plot wheel centerline.


----------



## 1968custom

good info rev and shibby. thank you. i think i will go with the m II


----------



## REV. chuck

if you cant afford a fancy aftermarket one like i couldnt anything that looks like a pinto including a pinto will work

get ur cneter line and tac the back then wedge 1/4 - 1/2 inch or so under the front so you get your 1 degree angle it calls for to track right i went with 1/2 your gonna want to cut some gussets for the frame to crossmember out of some square you can kind of see it in my pics 


its a bitch to disconnect from the unibody configuration on the car alot of beating with a chisel and big fucking hammer some of the spot welds u simply cant get to to drill out 



tac measure tac measure tac measure tac measure tac measure youll have to trim the sides of your frame like mine as well 

tac measure tac measure you dont wanna fuck it up (would be hard to do anyway)


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 15 2009, 11:50 AM~15987907
> *Mustang II isn't even Ford anymore, considering the large amount of aftermarket crossmembers, tubular arms, guys are using Thunderbird rack & pinions, aftermarket ball joints, GM disc brake setups, aftermarket dropped spindles, etc. You can even buy reproduction stock A Arms now.
> 
> How can you consider that Ford?
> 
> It's the absolute BEST way to go in a 1954 and older vehicle. Nova front clips are a thing of the past. They look ugly, they fuck up all the front fender and radiator mounting spots, most of them are too wide, if installed improperly your engine will sit wrong, and if installed poorly they are seriously unsafe.
> 
> Mustang II looks pretty, it's easier to install, power steering with a new thunderbird rack is a snap and you can achieve desired U-Joint angles a lot easier, you can run coils and shocks, coilovers, or air ride and it's simple to switch, and the coolest thing is the hub-to-hub Mustang II kits come built for your specific car. All the angles and dimensions are Ford spec. made for your car in mind. It takes all the guess work out of your front end install. Basically all you have to do is plot wheel centerline.
> *



what info do you have on 5 lug disc conversion junk yard style? im told the ranger disc's fit perfect 

:dunno: any links on this tbird power rack swap?


thanks


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 15 2009, 04:27 PM~15991120
> *if you cant afford a fancy aftermarket one  like i couldnt    anything that looks like a pinto including a pinto will work
> 
> get ur cneter line and tac the back  then wedge 1/4 - 1/2 inch or so under the front  so you get your 1 degree angle  it calls for to track right    i went with 1/2  your gonna want to cut some gussets for the frame to crossmember    out of some square  you can kind of see it in my pics
> its a bitch to disconnect from the unibody configuration on the car  alot of beating with a chisel and big fucking hammer      some of the spot welds u simply cant get to to drill out
> tac measure tac measure tac measure tac measure tac measure  youll have to trim the sides of your frame like mine as well
> 
> tac measure tac measure  you dont wanna fuck it up  (would be hard to do anyway)
> *



Yeah very true. I've had a few friends use the stock Mustang Crossmember. Sometimes the stock crossmember looks "OEM" under a vehicle. Some guys don't like the "Hot Rod" look of the aftermarket crossmembers.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

you can always go with a needle bearing conversion for the knee action front suspension.... it makes it feel like power steering and it wont wear out..... and tho some people hate them you can squeeze a sleeve bag in the stock frame shock mount....


----------



## chongo1

m2 out of mustang or maverick you gotta do a little trim so the frame sits in it and a little fab. parts are cheap and they make rotors with chevy pattern, easy power steering with the rack and pinion, my 2 cents


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15979849
> *steering and ease of install
> 
> u can buy power racks for the MII  its also easier and cheaper to find used
> 
> all bushings are normally stocked at parts stores and cheap  it cost me 50 bucks to buy all new bushings for mine
> 
> most expensive was the bottom ball joint
> 
> nova II works good too but good luck with that and camaro is too wide
> another option is to put a gbody frame under it    add 7 inches to the middle of the frame  and refinish some of the trunk floor (youll have to do it anyway)  and you have everything u need to bag the car
> *



Swiph put a frame from a 87 cutlass and extended it 7 inches under my 51 and that did not work out so well. If i had it to do all over again i would have just put the mustang II under it. And it would have been cheaper too.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Dec 21 2009, 07:51 PM~16050205
> *you can always go with a needle bearing conversion for the knee action front suspension.... it makes it feel like power steering and it wont wear out..... and tho some people hate them you can squeeze a sleeve bag in the stock frame shock mount....
> *


that shock tower is pretty damn small. wouldn't it fuck up the bag?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2009, 03:15 PM~16069766
> *Swiph put a frame from a 87 cutlass and extended it 7 inches under my 51 and that did not work out so well. If i had it to do all over again i would have just put the mustang II under it. And it would have been cheaper too.
> *



what was wrong with it?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 23 2009, 02:15 PM~16069766
> *Swiph put a frame from a 87 cutlass and extended it 7 inches under my 51 and that did not work out so well. If i had it to do all over again i would have just put the mustang II under it. And it would have been cheaper too.
> *



Yeah that kind of thing should absolutely NEVER be done anymore. Safety is a big issue obviously, but for me it's all about the pride of how good your car looks when you look under it. 

This is what the Mustang II looks like in my fathers 1937 Chevrolet Master Deluxe.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 06:49 PM~16081858
> *Yeah that kind of thing should absolutely NEVER be done anymore. Safety is a big issue obviously, but for me it's all about the pride of how good your car looks when you look under it.
> 
> This is what the Mustang II looks like in my fathers 1937 Chevrolet Master Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alright shib what the hell??Tell your dad to start a build up :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 24 2009, 06:01 PM~16081927
> *Alright shib what the hell??Tell your dad to start a build up :biggrin:
> *



ahh man I wish I could but he's so damn stubborn! He takes all of his build pics with a 35mm

I took those 2 pictures lol.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 24 2009, 06:49 PM~16081858
> *Yeah that kind of thing should absolutely NEVER be done anymore. Safety is a big issue obviously, but for me it's all about the pride of how good your car looks when you look under it.
> 
> This is what the Mustang II looks like in my fathers 1937 Chevrolet Master Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if your talking about s10 frames ill agree but a gbody frame done right is a nice clean setup


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 24 2009, 09:00 PM~16083267
> *if your talking about s10 frames ill agree  but  a gbody frame done right is a nice clean setup
> *



I dunno I still disagree. I mean shit... for the most part it's MORE work putting one of those frames under a car than it is doing the Mustang II. So it isn't an easy way out by any means. So if it isn't an easy way out of getting modern suspension in your ride, than what makes it so desirable?


P.S: Keep in mind a G-Body frame looks great in a G-Body :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 25 2009, 12:48 AM~16084456
> *I dunno I still disagree. I mean shit... for the most part it's MORE work putting one of those frames under a car than it is doing the Mustang II. So it isn't an easy way out by any means. So if it isn't an easy way out of getting modern suspension in your ride, than what makes it so desirable?
> P.S: Keep in mind a G-Body frame looks great in a G-Body  :biggrin:
> *


have you 4 linked one yet? 

thats a pain in the ass big time i agree on the MII it was easy


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 25 2009, 12:05 AM~16084550
> *have you 4 linked one yet?
> 
> thats a pain in the ass big time  i agree on the MII  it was easy
> *



I've 4 linked tons of hot rods. Yeah man MII is so simple and easy it's crazy to not use the system.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 25 2009, 01:22 AM~16084674
> *I've 4 linked tons of hot rods. Yeah man MII is so simple and easy it's crazy to not use the system.
> *


i dunno man i almost wish i had gone gbody frame instead of 4 linking 


i hated every minute of it


----------



## painloc21

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 24 2009, 12:44 AM~16075020
> *what was wrong with it?
> *



i dont know what he did wrong to be honest but with 15" rims and tires the frame is almost on the ground. Not to mention he did not measure the body mounts right before he welded them on so the body is twerked all out of wacc. The local hot rod shop says 7 grand to fix what he has done or 3500 to install a mustang II and a 4 link on another 51 frame if i can find one and thats including parts. So at this point im just trying to find another 51 frame. Anyone got one let me know!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Dec 25 2009, 08:03 PM~16089785
> *i dont know what he did wrong to be honest but with 15" rims and tires the frame is almost on the ground. Not to mention he did not measure the body mounts right before he welded them on so the body is twerked all out of wacc. The local hot rod shop says 7 grand to fix what he has done or 3500 to install a mustang II and a 4 link on another 51 frame if i can find one and thats including parts. So at this point im just trying to find another 51 frame. Anyone got one let me know!
> *




ill fix it for less bring it out here


----------



## joebomber52

there is nothing wrong with the 37-54 chevy car frame in stock form. 
never frame graft a 37-54 chevy car frame if you have another option.
camaro nova all that shit pushes the wheels out to far and if you plan on running reverse wires plan on the tires rubbing, yes you can get narrower arms for these i.f.s.'s but $$$.
i would bag the stock front i have done alot of them, with no problems
a mII is a good option, but on another note it's only as good as the person you have installing it.

as far as 4 linking the 49-54 chevy it is no different than 4 linking any other car you have seat clearances to worry about depending on how low you go

there are different rules in 4 linking a set sprung suspension and 4 linking an adjustable suspension

if you are doing to go with a mII make sure it uses as much surface area of the frame to mount to as possible the material is only .060-.080 thick depending on how long it has been sitting in the weather

here is some stuff i worked on all 51-54 chevy


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Dec 26 2009, 09:21 AM~16092839
> *there is nothing wrong with the 37-54 chevy car frame in stock form.
> never frame graft a 37-54 chevy car frame if you have another option.
> camaro nova all that shit pushes the wheels out to far and if you plan on running reverse wires plan on the tires rubbing, yes you can get narrower arms for these i.f.s.'s but $$$.
> i would bag the stock front i have done alot of them, with no problems
> a mII is a good option, but on another note it's only as good as the person you have installing it.
> 
> as far as 4 linking the 49-54 chevy it is no different than 4 linking any other car you have seat clearances to worry about depending on how low you go
> 
> there are different rules in 4 linking a set sprung suspension and 4 linking an adjustable suspension
> 
> if you are doing to go with a mII make sure it uses as much surface area of the frame to mount to as possible the material is only .060-.080 thick depending on how long it has been sitting in the weather
> 
> here is some stuff i worked on all 51-54 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the problem with the stock front end isnt with the suspension hell i clipped my arms to accept gbody spindles for disk brakes 

the problem was installing an updated motor with that nasty mess of linkage under the car

nice work by the way and 4 linking is easier with the body off i did it with the body in it wasnt hard it was just a pain in the ass 1st one ive ever done though


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 26 2009, 01:40 PM~16094625
> *the problem with the stock front end  isnt with the suspension  hell i clipped my arms to accept gbody spindles for disk brakes
> 
> the problem was installing an updated motor with that nasty mess of linkage under the car
> 
> nice work by the way  and 4 linking is easier with the body off  i did it with the body in  it wasnt hard it was just a pain in the ass 1st one ive ever done though
> *


parking brake has to go 

when i do a 4 link i cut the floorunder the rear seat out and then weld it back in when i'm done


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Dec 26 2009, 07:08 PM~16096080
> *parking brake has to go
> 
> when i do a 4 link i cut the floorunder the rear seat out and then weld it back in when i'm done
> *


:yessad:


----------



## GCORONA53

ttt


----------



## ShibbyShibby

That independent rear end looks awesome!


----------



## ghost211

So I read the whole thread.. I have a 50 fleetline that I want to bag.. Nothing crazy because I have another ride i want to go crazy on.. 

The truck in my avatar has a camaro sub frame and four link .. the sub frame caused more problems during reasembly than it was worth and in hind site it would have been CHEAPER to use the MII.. So back to my question.. if im keeping the og engine and tranny can i use the og front end? I know it can be done easily with juice but I have no experience with bags.. just dont want the oil problems.. 

Any help would be great Thanks

BTW if any one decides to use a camaro subframe make sure you get the one that has the steering behind the cross member not in front of it..


----------



## daoriginator64

didnt go the air ride route, i went the hydraulics route, but i have to say best decision i ever did was the mustang II front suspension hands down!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 17 2011, 10:33 PM~19897393
> *didnt go the air ride route, i went the hydraulics route, but i have to say best decision i ever did was the mustang II front suspension hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: i love hydros on older cars


----------



## ghost211

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 17 2011, 09:33 PM~19897393
> *didnt go the air ride route, i went the hydraulics route, but i have to say best decision i ever did was the mustang II front suspension hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That looks good.. I have a 36 two door that im going to start on when the fifty is done..and i have a donor car witha good frame that is going to get the MII and notched in the rear.. 

I did notice wiht your MII you wont be using the stock steering column and you have eliminated the air tubes and heater ... I am going to keep my fifty as stock looking as possible.. Thanks for the reply


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Feb 17 2011, 07:45 PM~19896251
> *So I read the whole thread.. I have a 50 fleetline that I want to bag.. Nothing crazy because I have another ride i want to go crazy on..
> 
> The truck in my avatar has a camaro sub frame and four link .. the sub frame caused more problems during reasembly than it was worth  and in hind site it would have been CHEAPER to use the MII.. So back to my question.. if im keeping the og engine and tranny can i use the og front end?  I know it can be done easily with juice but I have no experience with bags.. just dont want the oil problems..
> 
> Any help would be great Thanks
> 
> BTW if any one decides to use a camaro subframe  make sure you get the one that has the steering behind the cross member not in front of it..
> *


My 50 fleetline has the OG front suspension. Just have to cut the upper pocket enough to fit the bag. Doesn't sit low enough for me in front so I'm going to get the dropped uprights & probably modify the lower a arms. My rear is OG with all but 2 leafs removed, 2" blocks & step notch. Almost lays out in the back, but body hits torque tube. Will have to tunnel floor to get it lower.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 17 2011, 09:27 PM~20118306
> *My 50 fleetline has the OG front suspension. Just have to cut the upper pocket enough to fit the bag. Doesn't sit low enough for me in front so I'm going to get the dropped uprights & probably modify the lower a arms. My rear is OG with all but 2 leafs removed, 2" blocks & step notch. Almost lays out in the back, but body hits torque tube. Will have to tunnel floor to get it lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 very nice any pic of the notch? thinking of doing the 52 thanks


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 17 2011, 10:39 PM~20118423
> *very nice any pic of the notch? thinking of doing the 52 thanks
> *


Only pix I have right now. If u need somethin specific lmk. Got the notch kit from eBay. Fatman fab kit.


----------

